# Advice please for Pygmy Hogs



## Mr Bee (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm seriuosly considering a Pygmy Hog, but just wanted to get some opinions about what are the best things to use.

*Cage* - I've been looking at a large zoozone 2 or a Ferplast guinea pig cage which is about the same size (1M long). The ferplast has a solid base but only comes up about 6" at the bottom, then its a wire cage from there. This would provide better airflow and ventilation than the ZZ2, but is 6" of solid base height not enough - can a hog easily climb past this and on to the wire cage?

*Bedding/substrate* - What to use in the bottom of the general cage - wooden chippings or carefresh bedding? Also, I've seen a few people using the fleece liners that fit like a carpet, but won't these need washing every day, as opposed to scooping out any soiled shavings or carefresh.

*Sleeping quarters* - What is best between a solid house (like an igloo) filled with bedding, or something like a Hedgiebag from Cavy Couture?

*Wheel* - I was reading on the american Hedgehog Central website and they seem to reccommend the Cakewalk Supreme, and are against the Silent Spinner wheels. But other sources seem to contradict this, and say the cakewalk can cause injuries. Is the Carolina Storm Wheel regarded as the best wheel (are these available in the UK?) to use? But then I've read they don't fit in a Zoozone 2 cage!........ And is it always best whichever wheel to have a litter tray under it?

*Heating* - Would you reccommend an electric heat pad or one of those microwavable snuggle disks? Are the electric heat pads safe underneath the plastic bottom of a cage?

*Litter* - If you use a small litter tray under the wheel, do you also use a seperate "general" litter tray in addition? Can anyone reccommend any brands of litter to use which are available in UK and safe for Hogs?


I know thats a lot of questions :blush::blush: but I really want to do my research and ask all the questions I have before getting the equipment to make sure I get the right things. I want to be sure I have all the correct gear and a good, safe and suitable home for a hoglet.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Mr Bee said:


> I'm seriuosly considering a Pygmy Hog, but just wanted to get some opinions about what are the best things to use.
> 
> *Cage* - I've been looking at a large zoozone 2 or a Ferplast guinea pig cage which is about the same size (1M long). The ferplast has a solid base but only comes up about 6" at the bottom, then its a wire cage from there. This would provide better airflow and ventilation than the ZZ2, but is 6" of solid base height not enough - can a hog easily climb past this and on to the wire cage?
> 
> ...


Hope this helps! :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Bee (Jul 10, 2009)

Excellent info, thank you so much for that, very helpful to see what others who have hogs actually use and recommend, not what the shops say are the best!


I joined PHUK too, so you might see this same post on there, LOL!


Where do you actually locate the heatmat for a ZZ2? - under the cage altogether, or inside the cage and under the sleeping area? or even underneath the substrate? 
They don't pose a fire risk do they?


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Under the Zoozone itself wouldn't be very effective but that is my opinion i guess. When i had my Zoozone i drilled a hole in the side of the top Half in which i could place the heatmat wires through so that i could place the heatmat underneath the wooden house my hog sleeps in, and under the fleece liner. I was told that some heatmats are weight activated so as to save energy when the hog is not in bed - so if this was the case if the mat is under the zoozone then i dont see how it could work. If you get a petnap heatmat they also do covers for them so would be worth buying one with it.

Also, as with all electrics they could pose a fire risk, but if you have a thermostat set at a temp i.e. 25 degrees, this will stop it going any higher than this temp and over heating - if you check the heatmat on a regular basis also to make sure its in good condition then you should be alright. 

I have found through the summer that i have not really needed heatmats as my room has been around 20-25 degrees anyway, so i only really need mine in winter as that is when it drops below temperatures suitable for the hogs


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I've never used heating. Because I tend to keep my house around the 20 degree mark, I don't feel they really need it.


----------



## Mr Bee (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm thinking of using finacard substrate, at least until I get a litter trained hog then maybe switching to a fleece liner. Would I put the heatpad under the finacard layer, or on top but under the house?


Also, could I use the finacard for substrate along with their papelit litter, or are they not different enough for a hog to be able to distinguish them apart?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

All this fluffy wuffy fleece liner nonsense really does make me giggle. It's an animal...and in my house it can live on wood shavings and like it!:lol2:


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Mines on newspaper in his own custom made, mesh fronted viv.

Its educational...lol


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> All this fluffy wuffy fleece liner nonsense really does make me giggle. It's an animal...and in my house it can live on wood shavings and like it!:lol2:


Mine all have liners. Double fleece to keep in the heat and they are easy to clean, easier than raking out wood shavings.:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

emmamalakian said:


> Mine all have liners. Double fleece to keep in the heat and *they are easy to clean, easier than raking out wood shavings.*:2thumb:


I disagree, my hogs' shavings are easily tipped out of the cages so no raking, shovelling or scooping involved. Not to mention the fact that washing all those fleeces is less friendly to the environment, running the washing machine and pumping out all the soapy water.:whistling2:

And really, does the heat require all that much keeping in? Where do you live, Alaska? They aren't little delicate china dolls, you know!:lol2:


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Mine is in a spacious Indoor Guinea Pig Cage lined with news paper and woodshavings (easy cleaning!) He loves it. And he sleeps next to a radiator, if its on its on, if its not its not. He doesnt seem to care tbh. If the Radiator is on, and he is too warm, he moves. Simples  *


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

*Cage* → I've never seen my hedgehog attempt to climb her cage so a base deeper than 6" isn't a necessity. I'm using an indoor rabbit cage about 32" but 16" & a half inches. My Hoglet has plenty of room to explore. I line my cage with newspaper as it soaks everything & is easy to clean out/replace.

*Bedding/Sleeping Quarters* → I used a soft hand towel bundled in the corner of the cage for bedding, she can nestle into it & the layers keep her warm. I find she quite likes it under there as it is dark.

*Wheel* → I found a 'Silent Spinner' 12" wheel on eBay for a fair price, don't go any smaller than that & ensure it is a plastic runner as metal rungs can hurt their little feet. A wheel is important as it keeps your hedgehog from becoming unfit & overweight.

*Heating* → In the Winter you could try using a hot water bottle inside a thick cover, perhaps a teddy one or something that the Hedgehog can nestle with. I also keep a small heater in my room to maintain a consistent temperature when it's cold out.

My breeder gave me some care sheets when I bought mine, if you have any questions feel free to message me & I can help with a variety of things :}


----------

